# Ärztliche Bescheinigung für Marathon in Italien....???



## sunny1766 (30. August 2006)

Hallo.
Wollte/möchte am 10.9. in Italien einen Marathon mitfahren und nach einem telefonat meines Vaters (spricht italienisch) mit dem Veranstaler, meinte dieser, ich sollte einen ärztliche Bescheinigung mitbringen!!!!
 Jemand davon schon mal gehört, ist das üblich im Ausland. 
Bin Hobbyfahrer und ohne Lizenz.
Ansonsten immer lächeln....


----------



## zeitweiser (30. August 2006)

Hallo Sunny
Kann Dir nur meine Erfahrung vom Dolomiti Superbike mitteilen.
Dort steht irgendwo in den Anmeldebedingungen,daß man zur Anmeldung eine ärtzliche Bescheinigung mitbringensoll.
Bisher hab ich 2004 und 2006 teilgenommen und es hat mich niemand danach gefragt bzw. hab ich niemand gesehen, der sowas vorzeigen musste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raoul Duke (30. August 2006)

Hi Sunny,

bin in Italien zweimal Marathon gefahren. Maratona dles Dolomites 2005 und 2006. War zwar mit dem RR sollte aber keinen Unterschied machen. Eine ärztliche Bescheinigung hatte ich nie dabei. War auch so kein Problem.  

Habe auch noch niemals was von solchen Kontrollen gehöhrt. 

Viel Spass bei deinem Marathon.  

Gruss Sascha


----------



## Catsoft (31. August 2006)

Das schreiben die immer in die Teilnahmebedingungen, wollen wohl jedes Haftungsrisiko ausschließen. Hat noch nie jemand nach gefragt


----------



## on any sunday (31. August 2006)

Also beim Marathon Civetta wollten die sowas sehen.







Grüsse

Michael


----------



## elvis4u (31. August 2006)

Hallo,
bei mir wollte man das Attest sehen. Dieses Jahr gab es aber das erste mal Vordrucke die man ausüllen konnte um damit seinen Gesundheitszustand zu bestätigen. Darauf würd ich mich aber nicht verlassen. Ein Freund von mir durfte letztes Jahr nicht mitfahren, weil er kein Attest hatte.
Aber um ganz ehrlich zu sein. Man kann sich das Ding auch selbst schreiben. Wichtig ist für die Italiener dass irgendwas mit "Medical Exam" drübersteht. Durchlesen tun sie es eh nicht.

Gruss Michi


----------



## raceratbikes (5. September 2006)

Hi...
also wenn du am 10.9 einen Marathon faehrst..... dann kann das nur die Rampilonga im Fassatal sein.  Da bin ich (wie jedes Jahr) auch dabei.
... und, JA, du musst so eine aerztliche Bescheinigung haben, sonst geht nix!
Bei einigen Rennen, wie auch am letzten Sonntag bei dem Civettasuperbike, da langt eine Unterschrift mit der du bestaetigst im Besitz einer solchen Bescheinigung zu sein; bei der Rampitour aber wollen sie das Original.
Gruss


----------



## bluemuc (5. September 2006)

Ich habe mir das gerade von einem italienischen Teilnehmer bei der Rampilonga am Sonntag bestätigen lassen. Du brauchst dieses Attest. Und zwar in italienisch!


----------



## sunny1766 (5. September 2006)

Hallo Leute.
Danke für die Antworten. Bin ja jetzt schon mal schlauer und weuß das ich ohne nicht starten darf! :-(
Aber wo bekomme ich das Formular in italienisch her??????
Hat einer von euch ein Leerformular welches er mir mailen könnte???
Danke und es wäre eilig, brauche es bis Freitag! 
Ansonsten immer lächeln.....


----------



## on any sunday (5. September 2006)

Nimm einfach meine Bescheinigung, tippe sie mit mit der Textverarbeitung deiner Wahl ab und bastel dir einen fiktiven Arztbriefbogen inkl. der typischen unlesbaren Unterschrift, sollte ausreichend sein.  

Hat jedenfalls bei mir bei diversen französischen Endurowettbewerben, logischerweise in französisch , immer geklappt.


----------



## sunny1766 (6. September 2006)

Hey Leute.
Habe heute den ganzen Tag telefoniert und keiner konnte mir genaues sagen!
Habe also einfach beim Veranstalter angerufen, was Angesicht meines italienisch und wohl wissend wie gut die Italiener englisch sprechen nicht ohne Risiko ist! !!!!
Nach etlichen Umleitungen bin ich dann beim richtigen angelangt! Dieser freundliche Italiener meinte ich sollte mit einer Bescheinigung meines deutschen Arztes kommen, es wären genug dort die es übersetzten könnten!!! 
Also veln Dank für eure Ratschläge.
Ansonsten immer lächeln.....
Gruss Sunny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raceratbikes (11. September 2006)

..... na und wie wars; warst du dabei??? Soo viele Deutsche habe ich nicht gesehen.....  vielleicht hab ich dich ja irgendwo ueberholt ;-)
mit einem Schnitt von 15.5 km/h bin ich eigendlich ganz gut zufrieden. Leider war Simoni "etwas" schneller


----------



## mikka (14. September 2006)

Ich glaub kaum das mein Arzt mir bescheinigt das ich einen Marathon fahren kann. Wenn ich dann mit Herzinfarkt abkacke nehm ich den dann in Regress weil er mir ja bescheinigt hat, das ich fit bin.

Gruss Mikka


----------



## bluemuc (14. September 2006)

mikka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub kaum das mein Arzt mir bescheinigt das ich einen Marathon fahren kann. Wenn ich dann mit Herzinfarkt abkacke nehm ich den dann in Regress weil er mir ja bescheinigt hat, das ich fit bin.
> 
> Gruss Mikka



dein arzt bescheinigt dir, dass du gesund bist und aus seiner sicht nichts gegen eine teilnahme an einer sportlichen veranstaltung spricht (vorausgesetzt, das ist so). deshalb kannst du ihn nicht in regress nehmen, wenn du trotzdem einen schaden erleidest. schließlich bist du keine maschine, auf deren wartung es eine garantie gibt. 

sollte dein arzt allerdings eine bescheinigung solcher art ausstellen, obwohl er weiß, dass du einen herzschaden hast und infarktgefährdet bist, dann kannst du nachher versuchen, ihm das nachzuweisen und ihn anzeigen.....


----------



## bluemuc (14. September 2006)

raceratbikes schrieb:
			
		

> ....mit einem Schnitt von 15.5 km/h bin ich eigendlich ganz gut zufrieden. Leider war Simoni "etwas" schneller



nicht schlecht! kompliment!! hat welchen platz gebracht?

rai 3 hat übrigens montag abend einen bericht gebracht.


----------



## raceratbikes (15. September 2006)

..... ich bin auf der kurzen Strecke auf Platz 12 gefahren  ))
Gruss


----------



## sunny1766 (18. September 2006)

Hallo Leute.
Also mein Arzt hat mir nur bescheinigt das ich bei ihm in ärztlicher Behandlung bin, bzw. in sehr guter gesundheitlicher Verfassung bin. 
Die Dame bei der Anmeldung hat sich von dieser Bescheinigung nur meinen Namen abgeschrieben!!!!  Glaube kaum dass sie das in Deutsch gelesen hat! 
Respekt zu deinem, 12. Platz.....
Habe mich über die Mittlere Distanz den großen Berg raufgeqüalt und habe 4:03 benötigt und bin mit dieser Zeit 987 geworden!!!!!
Wollte an dieser Stelle sowieso fragen wie ich das bewerten soll???
Waren die ersten 1000 Starter alles Lizenzfahrer und so stark oder ....?????
Bin jedenfalls aus der letzten Startgruppe gestartet und habe relativ viele aus dem 1000endr Block überholt!!!
Danke für die Antworten...
Ansonsten immer lächeln...... 
See you


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raceratbikes (22. September 2006)

.... tja, (leider) ist es hier in Oberitalien so; das Niveau bei solchen Events ist extrem hoch; ich weiss nicht ob du die Startlisten gesehen hast, aber da waren auf 3000 Bikern nur eine Hand voll ohne Lizenz; das ist hier nun mal so. 
Rennen mit wenigen Lizenzfahrern gibt es eigendlich keine, ausser vielleicht eingen "Dorfrennen".
Total demoralisiert wirs du dann wenn du so mitte Februar mit Bikern aus der Gegend von Verona sprichst; die haben schon 1500/2000 km in den Beinen und du musst das Rad noch aus dem Keller holen...

Mei Kollege ist mit 3:18 auf den 373en Platz gefahren. 4.04 ist schon relativ viel, aber fuer einen Hobbyfahrer finde ich die Zeit absolut ok! Das Problem ist bei der Rampilonga ist der Lusiapass, wer klein und leicht gebaut ist holt auf solchen Steigungen locker mal eine halbe Stunde raus.

Du kannst dir die Ergebnisse hier anschauen (der 1. Link)

http://www.rampitour.com/index.asp?scelta=hprampilonga


Ob du dich verfahren bist kann ich schwer einschaetzen; nach der Unterfuehrung war dann bald eine Spitzkehre um eine Kirche un dann gings in das Stueck mit dem Waldabschnitt un der bloeden Wiesenueberquerung... weiss nicht ob dir das weiterhilft.
Gruss


----------



## Shakespeare (4. Oktober 2006)

Geht doch besser im "kleinen Italien" an einen Bikemarathon.
Ins Tessin, CH. Braucht ihr keine Atteste. Ist besser organisiert (das sagen all die italienischen Teilnehmer, die dafür extra von weiter südlich hochfahren). Ist näher an Deutschland. Streckenmässig genauso spektakulär. Startet eure Saison ein gutes Stück früher (Ende Mai). Und: ich habe noch nie einen so originellen Finisher-Preis bekommen: 250g Honig. *mjam* (Gab auch noch einen Ritchey Faltreifen, aber das ist ja schon "normalo" ;-)
=> Monte Generoso Bike Marathon. 
http://www.montegenerosobikemarathon.ch/
CU there!


----------

